# Running speaker wire



## TurboTropic (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm unable to conceal the speaker wire for my wall-mounted speakers by running it behind the drywall. What's the best alternative for keeping everything neat when it will be visible? I can run it down the corner of two walls. Should I just use those plastic wire clips (the ones with the nail)? Is there a tidier solution?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

TurboTropic said:


> What's the best alternative for keeping everything neat when it will be visible? I can run it down the corner of two walls. Should I just use those plastic wire clips (the ones with the nail)? Is there a tidier solution?


The plastic is the easy solution ...you can paint them to match the wall :yes:

Are you trying to hide the front, surround speaker wires??? ... depending on how far from floor, maybe you can try to put it behind the drywall :huh:


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

It's nowhere near as nice as hiding the wires behind baseboards or drywall, but when there's no other option, surface mount conduit and cable raceways can sometimes make for happier wives. I've used this in the past: http://www.cabletiesandmore.com/raceways.php (Home Depot carries it or something just like it)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I know a guy who used to live in an apartment, so his in-wall options were nil. He ran white zip cord up the corner and across to the speakers in the wall-ceiling juncture. Since his walls were also white, it was practically invisible - much more so than if he had used surface-mounted conduit.

If you can get the wire around the baseboards to the speaker locations, you could go in-wall at that point up to the speakers. There's a link to an illustrated DIY in-wall wiring guide in my signature - you might want to take a look at it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You can always run flat speaker wire but its a bit more costly at about $100 for 100ft. It has an adhesive backing so it can simply be stuck to the wall.


----------



## Space (Jul 18, 2007)

What about going wireless?
Wireless Speaker Review @ Audioholics Don't let the cost spook ya. Crutchfield.com has several quality packages at far less than 8 bills.

Oh...you didn't want new speakers? Maybe that was me :joke:.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

There are raceway solutions that hide behind crown and baseboard molding. Works well, I"ve used it in two installs now. Not a ton of room in there, but in one house, I ran 2 sub coax, three speaker wires, and two data cables (one for IR the other for internet). That was jam packed. I couldn't have fit a piece of yarn through there if I wanted to.

http://www.wiretracks.com/prod-rf.html

Good luck.


----------



## Copperdog (Apr 13, 2011)

I just found this raceway its the first I have found that the accessories insert rather than snap over. It make the raceway look like molding especially when you paint it. The cost is more when you add the Freight but it looks a lot better. The company is Cable ties and more. com Cord covers quarter round Check it out I used it worked out great


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe Parts Express carries Raceways, they have several options and don't look bad either, otherwise flat speaker wire is also an option though pricey.:T


----------



## Copperdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Parts express does have a large selection. I have bought from them in the past. I never saw this before. The quarter round look like it was wood when its painted.


----------



## Lorna1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm totally new on here but often use this product called D-Line you can get it from Home Depot and it's a decorative management raceways (trunking) Hides wires really well and so simple to use (even I can a DIY novice!). I got it to keep the wires away from the kids. You can either stick it on with the self adhesive strip at the back or for heavier wires nail it onto the wall. It basically can go on the top of your baseboards or on flooring or the wall and easily blends in. You can paint it too to match your decor or varnish if near the floor.
Have a look on their website. I would definately recommend it! Or let me know if you want a picture of itin action!
Hope it helps


----------



## michael b (May 25, 2011)

Would it be easy to have them just ran under the carpet? I pulled the running board and then placed the wires behind them before I re-attached the boards. However, this was only because I thought I would be at that place for awhile. I have heard that wireless isn't worth the hype.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Running wire under carpet is tricky. If you’re not careful you’ll end up messing up the padding, leaving an ugly bump. It’s best to lay wire under carpet before the carpet is installed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Out of curiosity, why can't you run in-wall? Are you renting this place?

Also, can you post pics of your room so we can see the general layout, features, doors, windows, etc.?

I do not like running under carpet for the same reasons Wayne gave. Also, if it is in a high-traffic area, the carpet above the wire will wear differently than the surrounding area which - depending on type/quality of the carpet - will be noticeable over time. If you don't mind pulling up a little carpet, you can run it alongside the tackboard to avoid these problems. 

Regards,
sga2


----------

